# Which of these resorts Kona Coast II or Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort?



## Culli (Oct 14, 2010)

Kona Coast II or Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort?

I have been to Kona Coast II and it was nice and wouldn't mind going back to this place.  I remember driving by the Wyndham but can't remember specifics, I think it is close to the snorkel park?  Anyone been to both and have a recomendation.  We like to try new places but I also don't want to go all the way to HI and say should have stayed at other place.  

Our trip is for my wife's 40th and I have several searches in place.  However, I can get either of these for the dates I want right now and be done with it.  It will be a 2br and we are going adults only with another couple.  One thing we loved about Kona Coast was walking across the golf course and having a few drinks while the sun feel into the ocean......talk about a priceless view  It was just a nice cozy place but we found the furniture to be uncomfortable.  We liked it but it wasn't like WOW we have to stay here everytime we come to the big island.

I read the reviews on the Wyndham and it seems ok but not like it is a Marriott or anything.  On the RCI sight they show a picture of a nice white sand beach (picture 10 of 12) but I don't remember any beaches like that on Alli drive.  So I assume this is not on the resort ground but somewhere else on the big island?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2010)

The Kona Hawaiian Resort has very nice units, and huge lanais, but no ocean access - it is across the street from the ocean.  The ocean side of the street is lined shoulder to shoulder with homes and hotels blocking the views and any access, and the coastline there is black lava - no beach.  I don't believe there is any beach access within close walking distance.  It is close to downtown Kona - walking distance.  

I like the units and the location, but lack of ocean access and poor views would keep me from going back.  

This isn't a very current picture, but it gives you an idea of it's relationship to the ocean and how the ocean is blocked in that location:


----------



## Luanne (Oct 14, 2010)

We've stayed at both, and liked both.  But I think if I had a choice between the two I'd take Kona Coast, because it is sort of on the water.


----------



## Culli (Oct 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The Kona Hawaiian Resort has very nice units, and huge lanais, but no ocean access - it is across the street from the ocean.  The ocean side of the street is lined shoulder to shoulder with homes and hotels blocking the views and any access, and the coastline there is black lava - no beach.  I don't believe there is any beach access within close walking distance.  It is close to downtown Kona - walking distance.
> 
> I like the units and the location, but lack of ocean access and poor views would keep me from going back.
> 
> This isn't a very current picture, but it gives you an idea of it's relationship to the ocean and how the ocean is blocked in that location:



Thanks Denise, I looked at google maps and from what I remember you are absolutely correct - no way to get to the ocean.  I don't mind the lava rocks so much as just sitting on the ocean and watching the sunset.  When you say walking to downtown Kona - is that where the "flea market" and the road pretty much ends.  They have some nice restaurants etc there too or do you mean a different area?  If it was really close to that part I might have to consider it.  But I think it is not that far down on Alli drive from what I remember and look at the map?

Luanne - that is the way I was leaning for that exact reason.


----------



## nazclk (Oct 15, 2010)

*Location*

All you have to do at Kona Hawaiian is walk across the street.  When we stayed at Kona Coast last year, we were a hell of a long way from the water.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2010)

nazclk said:


> All you have to do at Kona Hawaiian is walk across the street.  When we stayed at Kona Coast last year, we were a hell of a long way from the water.



Where did you access the water across the street?  The coastline is all black lava and the houses and hotels are shoulder to shoulder.  There is no public access right there.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2010)

Culli said:


> Thanks Denise, I looked at google maps and from what I remember you are absolutely correct - no way to get to the ocean.  I don't mind the lava rocks so much as just sitting on the ocean and watching the sunset.  When you say walking to downtown Kona - is that where the "flea market" and the road pretty much ends.  They have some nice restaurants etc there too or do you mean a different area?  If it was really close to that part I might have to consider it.  But I think it is not that far down on Alli drive from what I remember and look at the map?
> 
> Luanne - that is the way I was leaning for that exact reason.



Do you know where the big shopping center is with the volleyball courts right in front?  KHV is within a few blocks.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 15, 2010)

*big differences*

At KCR you have to pay for A/C, and Wifi.

*Air conditioning is optional. The fee averages US$58/week for a one bedroom and US$77 per week for a two bedroom.
**Internet fee is $9.95 per connection period from 3pm-3pm.
All fees are subject to change.

I don't know if the KCR has twins, a queen or a king in the second bedroom.

At the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian you get free a/c ( central) free wifi (works great) and both bedrooms have a king bed.

The upper units in the back of the resort have nice partial ocean views. The resort is at mile post 1.1 on Alii drive a reasonable walk into the village with all the shops an restaurants.

There is an open lot right across  from the resort where you can see the ocean, it isn't beach access, but the nice Alii Drive Beaches are just a couple of miles south.

We own both, we use the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village .

jmho,

Greg



Culli said:


> Kona Coast II or Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort?
> 
> I have been to Kona Coast II and it was nice and wouldn't mind going back to this place.  I remember driving by the Wyndham but can't remember specifics, I think it is close to the snorkel park?  Anyone been to both and have a recomendation.  We like to try new places but I also don't want to go all the way to HI and say should have stayed at other place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Culli (Oct 15, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> At KCR you have to pay for A/C, and Wifi.
> 
> *Air conditioning is optional. The fee averages US$58/week for a one bedroom and US$77 per week for a two bedroom.
> **Internet fee is $9.95 per connection period from 3pm-3pm.
> ...




Great info thanks especially since you say you own both and go to the Wyn.  It doesn't have to be a beach but a nice place to sit and have a few drinks.  If you can walk to an area that is fine.  That is what we loved about Kona Coast II was walking across the golf course and sitting on the rocks wathcing the waves.  I guess it was a hike but it is a nice walk and we are use to and like walking.  We don't plan on doing much at the resort excpet using it for a home base and snorkel equip rental.  Just like the interior to be nice so when you are in the room you can relax.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 15, 2010)

At KHV your dining room table is actually out on the lanai.  There is a ceiling fan and other chairs for relaxing.  Nice large lanai.  We spend many a night relaxing from there.  We did have an upper floor unit that did have a small view of water, but a great view of the sky and sunset.  If you want an unobstructed view we just want town to the road.  There is a gap where you can see the water.  We even saw the green flash from there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 16, 2010)

We also stayed at KHV and had an upper room with a large lanai and just a snippet of ocean view.  I would definitely ask for an upper room if you want a bit of privacy from those walking by to the pool.  (Unless you have trouble walking the stairs.)

I don't believe you can just walk down and be on the beach or even lava rocks, as Denise has said.  We just used it as a nice home base to explore.  Heck, we didn't even realize there was a w/d in the unit until we were packing to leave.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 16, 2010)

*WKHR*

Stayed at the WHKR last APril. family of 4 with 2 small kids.
Great place for us.
HOWEVER, know that there are stairs. for many people, this could be a limiting factor. even the parking, for some units, will require a hike uphill to get to your unit.
We have never stayed at the Kona coast. 
We do have 3 weeks this coming april at the Wyndham Mauna Loa village. Cannot wait!!


----------



## Culli (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone I went with Wyndham Kona Hawaiian.  The exact dates for my wifes 40th was available, now I just hope my FF will work for those dates.


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 16, 2010)

*Compare Wyndham Mauna Loa village*



Aaron Kristen said:


> Stayed at the WHKR last APril. family of 4 with 2 small kids.
> Great place for us.
> HOWEVER, know that there are stairs. for many people, this could be a limiting factor. even the parking, for some units, will require a hike uphill to get to your unit.
> We have never stayed at the Kona coast.
> We do have 3 weeks this coming april at the Wyndham Mauna Loa village. Cannot wait!!



Has anyone stayed at all three resorts?  How does Mauna Loa village compare to WHKR and Kona Coast I/II?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 16, 2010)

We would not recommend Mauna Loa. We were in the first section, not sure if it was Wyndham, I think it was. They put us in a downstairs unit. The AC was so loud we couldn't use the patio or leave the door open. We asked to be moved to an upper unit. They were able to do that and it was much better, although the refrigerator outside was so filthy, I even tried to clean it myself.
Liz


----------



## elaine (Oct 19, 2010)

*KHV--easy to park for beaches/snorkeling?*

started new post. thanks, Elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Where did you access the water across the street?  The coastline is all black lava and the houses and hotels are shoulder to shoulder.  There is no public access right there.



We were there this summer all summer, and walked 5 minutes down the street toward town and there is a small but snady beach there, space to sit and do whatever to enjoythe sunset.  Loved it that we could get onto sand that quickly!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 19, 2010)

vacationdog: Have stayed at all three and would NOT go back to Mauna Loa but loved the other two a lot.  The units were furnished sparsely and in the 1 BR the a/c unit for the building was right outside the bedroom and extremely noisy.  Maintenance was also marginal.


----------

